# Land in Connecticut



## Coloboque (Sep 13, 2013)

I feel like I'm banging my head against the wall... For over a year I've been looking for affordable land in CT (Hartford county, Farmington River Valley - hubby wants to be near his parents) but can't find anything reasonable. I looked on real estate sites, Cheap Land, Craigslist and what not. The land is either way too small or way too overpriced and we can't afford it. We're looking for 5-6 acres of land, but ideally 10 if we're lucky. Maybe a former hay farm or something with a lot of open acreage. No house, we'll build something.

Any ideas where else to look?


----------



## Andrew Malerba (Mar 5, 2018)

Hey i am from Connecticut have you found any property yet? in that area it's so hard to find inexpensive land or land worth having. Unless you want an hour drive from Colchester/Salem/Bozrah end of the state took me 10 years before I found a decent chunk of land (not cheap though unfortunately which puts part of the homestead on hold ). I have an advantage though my mom and older brother are real estate agents.


----------

